# about to relocate my radiator



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What's the best way to go leave it open or buy a kit with a shield?


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i did mine off here, but i do wish it was coverd up alot better, the kits cost alot of $$ its rediculous, but they do look good, its really up to you< if u ride in the woods alot then maybe the kit would be better


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

dude we just relocated mine. we can get somebody to make a shield for it. we can build the kit.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Rubberdown down customs built mine and I love it, it was cheaper than any other place


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I'm sick of over heating and was wondering if no shield would cool it faster


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I used the how to from here as well. Very easy, and cost effective. Protective cover I would say is choice of rider. Agreed, if ur gonna ride in he woods...I would do it. But the cost of material to make your own, and not to mention you can make it the way YOU want.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could build you own, several people here have fashioned a protective cover out of some materials they had laying around. Or build your on kit, then get a cover from RDC or someone and fab it up.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'm using the factory screen on mine but I would like a cover. I just do not like any of the options out there myself.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> Well I'm sick of over heating and was wondering if no shield would cool it faster


Just getting it truly cleaned out and up top should keep you from overheating, shield or no shield. It will surprise you just how dirty these radiators still are in stock location even when you think you've cleaned it out real good. If it still overheats, there's got to be another problem somewhere. The shield is definitely a great idea if ya still plan on doing any woods trail riding.


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

also try running water wetter in it i run this in my 840 with no overheat problems.... or you could also get the high flow water pump also... i am thinking of gettin one jus for extra precaution


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

just mounting it on top helps alot with or without shield, i finally rode mine saturday since i did mine and it was nice not having any problems over heating, use to the first mudhole i went in would clog it up, so either or would help you out


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the gorilla one but Idk if I should just do open or covered yet towing would feel better covered so a rock won't hit it that's probably not likly but anything could happen


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I asked a bunch of guys in here if the shield would restrict air flow and all of them said it wouldn't, I just like the shield over just a radiator, to me it looks better and made my brute looks meaner lol


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Just a thought for you, we are now getting into some "custom" front plates for our kits. A couple we have in the works and have made are pictured below. Basically, the more basic your custom front plate design, the easier it is for me to get it re-done in a CAD file for the laser.

This one is being made right now for a Grizzly 700,










This one might be getting made later this year or early in the new year for a member here....can you guess who LOL.










And this one is our first custom one we did for another member here, it seriously turned out AWESOME!!!! I cant wait till he gets home to see it in person and let me know what he thinks.




























The custom kits start at around $250 depending on how detailed the picture is, if it doesnt take me long to convert it to the proper file type, I dont charge any more than that, if it takes me a few hours, we would have to discuss it before I got into it. The only reason we have to charge more for custom kits right off the top is that we have to run off a single kit instead of running of a small stock pile of them.

Our standard kit is around $195 U.S. in the U.S. plus shipping, it comes with EVERYTHING you need and looks like this,

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9380


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

this is what i did with mine ....i bought two extra grommets to go around the hose where it goes through the plastic...makes it look better i think


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think those links will take to my picture gallery..while ur there u can look at my pics and there should be about 4 of the rad relocate and the shield i put on it...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

blue beast said:


> i think those links will take to my picture gallery..while ur there u can look at my pics and there should be about 4 of the rad relocate and the shield i put on it...


fixed for ya


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

RDC, would you consider selling just a shield? You could make it just bolt to the 4 tabs on the radiator.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Some angle iron and some time...










Brenton


----------

